# Defending your home



## KennethDNunn

Since everyone seems to have a lot of firearms I am assuming the main purpose for these weapons will be for defending your homes in the event SHTF and anarchy results....since history has proven a residents is basically indefensible ....swat personal...Seals and CIA will tell you the same thing.....I also assume most of you are stockpiling supplies in your home and therefore plan on surviving in your homes.....I am curious as to how everyone plans on defending their home....for myself and my family we I plan on surviving in a remote location and waiting it out....


----------



## Lucky Jim

KennethDNunn said:


> ..I am curious as to how everyone plans on defending their home....for myself and my family we I plan on surviving in a remote location and waiting it out....


My flat is in this pic, (I'd better not say exactly where in case orbiting aliens are monitoring this website and I don't want to get abducted), but my point is that every one of us lives in different places (city/town/village/countryside etc) and will have to play things by ear depending on what type of disaster hits us.
For example I live 50 yards from the Atlantic, but as I'm on an upper floor my feet will hopefully stay dry if sea levels rise or a tsunami rolls in.
If it's an economic breakdown or loss of power and water because of a solar flare i'll sit tight living off my stored food/water/batteries, listening to news reports on my battery radio for a couple of weeks and wait for the government to fix things, heck they'll probably even get food relief convoys coming into the cities.
In short, I'll play everything by ear and only get out of the city if I HAVE to, due to some major longterm apocalypse. I won't be able to eat concrete, so scavenging around the countryside for the odd turnip is my only hope..









If it's winter when I have to get out, I'd better remember to pack a spare pair of warm socks..









_"Wars, rumours of wars, false christs, earthquakes, famines, persecutions,darkened sun and moon, falling stars,shaken planets.
Pray that this will not take place in winter, because those will be days of distress unequaled from the beginning until now-and never to be equaled again.
*Be on guard! Be alert!* You do not know when that time will come.
What I say to you, I say to everyone: *'Watch*!"- Jesus of Nazareth, Mark ch 13_


----------



## Smitty901

You can defend very well if you know how and are prepared. We will defend much more than just the houses you will never get that close.
Big difference in being in a pack city or where we will be.
Swat and the like only do well against a poorly trained under arm target . To much TV being watched. Real world is not the same.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

So your really that convienced that maurading bands of looters are going to be rolling 20 plus deep with Sniper Teams, entry teams, equiped with automatic state of the art weapontry, flash bangs, tear gas and all kinds of other goodies roaming the streets looking for you?

Im not saying you cant be over ran by a large enough group of armed looters looking to rape pillage and plunder, you can. But while you may not have quiet the weapontry a SWAT team has, there are some of us here that have extensive combat training that with a couple of buddies for back up could easily make a group of ten armed looters pay a very dear price for any rewards they may reap as a result of attacking you if you have a well built home and aint caught with your pants down around your ankles. 

But as the Lone Stranger...you probably are screwed! You will need some help. You will need a home that is defendable. You will need some good weapons and a thorough understanding of tactics in order to flip the script and go from defense to offense. If a group from a Crips set can hold and control a block in LBC, so can you if you want it bad enough. You dont have to be a soft target...and you dont have to have any mercy either when push comes to shove.


----------



## Smitty901

What most forget is Homey and his bangers can't hit the broad side of a barn. They are for the most part untrained and unskilled. The rule the streets in the city now with fear. If anyone stood up to them it would not be like it is.
When Homey wanders outside his little world he will fail. Homey will not last a day in my world. I invite him to try.
If you plan to be around long after the SHTF you best bet is to be out side the City .
The term shooting fish in a barrel come to mind. Get out of the City if you can, that is where it will start that is where it will end. Even in country's like Iraq those that lived out side major city's got by pretty well and still do they draw a line in the sand and that is one you will not cross .
Mercy is for long after the fight is over.


----------



## AquaHull

Remember to Cheat too.


----------



## Lucky Jim

AquaHull said:


> Remember to Cheat too.


Yeah, rule number one is FORGET the hollywood baloney you've seen in films, and do things YOUR way!
_"When you're in command, COMMAND!"- Adm Chester Nimitz_

I also like von Richthofen's attitude when faced with endless patrols of Allied fighters coming into German territory in WW1- _"It is good that the customer comes to the shop!"_ because it suggests there's no need to go making a target of yourself by chasing round looking for trouble, let trouble come to you..

Another thing:- you USA guys with guns will have things so EASY when it hits the fan, all you have to do is point a gun at an intruder on your property and blow his head off, whereas we poor slobs in Britain have got no guns and will have to tackle him with cumbersome slower alternatives like bows and arrows, spears, clubs, knives, booby traps and stuff like the final scenes in Arnie vs Predator!


----------



## Southern Dad

A home is difficult to defend because of limited viewpoints. You can't see an approach from the front and rear at the same time plus the sides. Often because of the garage you have an entire side that is blind. Take a look at it from the other side. You're a ne'er-do-well wanting to get to your house undetected. Look at the windows, determine how you can get to the house. There are multiple access points; windows, doors, patios, basement windows, etc. Are there bushes, shrubs, trees and other things that will provide cover in your yard? That gazebo that your wife really likes today would provide excellent cover for a shooter from you.

Bushes hide the front of the house but make great cover for burglars. Remove them. Figure out the field of fire for each window. Know the overlaps. A cupola would be excellent for making a home, cabin or whatever perfect for home defense. Think about whether your own privacy fence could become a cover location for firing at your home.


----------



## hayden

Jim, I'm confused by this picture of your flat. Don't you guys drive on the wrong side of the road? These drivers seem to be driving like a bunch of Yankees. Maybe that big white line in the other lane is a do not drive zone?


----------



## rebnavy1862

It would not be healthy for home boys to come to my neck of the woods. They would obviously stand out and attract much attention. They wouldn't stand a chance. I don't see homeys taking casualties and sticking around to finish the fight. Two years ago some city lowlifes had a flat tire in front of the farm next to me. The farm was for sale so the house was unocuppied. The homeys got out of their car and started to check out the property, peeking in windows, etc. This had nothing to do with changing a tire. I went outside my house with a shot gun and a lawn chair and proceeded to sun myself. Not threatening, just observing. I've never seen a tire get changed so fast.


----------



## Denton

Doesn't make sense to hunker down in a dwelling that won't stop a rifle shot. Most American homes won't. A lot of folks don't even realize that their brick veneer exterior is no help in a firefight. 

Back in the 80s, I was a dog handler at security sites in Germany. We didn't wait for the bad guys to walk up to the structures and try to get in. My job was to prevent any terrorist from making it through the woods surrounding a site. Makes sense.
No need in waiting for a band of thugs to get on your doorstep. You're in trouble if that happens. You can't be the only sheepdog watching the flock, either. You're going to be in trouble in that case, too.


----------



## KennethDNunn

There are a number of problems with defending your home.....first you are right if SHTF the bad guys will most likely be well armed....they will have stolen every firearm not nailed down....pawn shops, WalMrt, armories, police stations and etc....second if you read the Forum many of the Forum people have stated they are armed in order to take what they want from the ones who have ...a lot of well trained Folks will take advantage of the situation...alot of the street hoods are Military trained....a lot of these people will be doped, desperate, hungry, scared, ....makes them extremely dangerous....third most of todays houses offer little more protection from a bullet than a tent....and the kicker is all it will take is one Molotov cocktail...an every one knows how to make on of those....


----------



## Lucky Jim

hayden said:


> Jim, I'm confused by this picture of your flat. Don't you guys drive on the wrong side of the road? These drivers seem to be driving like a bunch of Yankees. Maybe that big white line in the other lane is a do not drive zone?


Them cars are parked, (often illegally) but the driver usually sits inside ready to drive off quick when he sees a traffic warden coming to book him.
The big white line is always there on google street view, if anybody knows how to get rid of it let me know


----------



## Denton

By the way, do not expect all thugs or gangs to be ill trained with weapons or tactics.
Organized gangs have made it a point to send members into military service for training. 
Don't assume every serviceman is a God fearing, flag-waving nephew of ol' Uncle Sam, either.


----------



## Sr40ken

Single family homes with one family inside will be hard to defend. Most of the military surplus 5.56 will sing right through most walls. If you have two armed badguys after you it won't turn out well, depending on how hungry they are. Flexability is key, the situation may be fluid, you need to be able to adapt. Groups of families will do better than singles. For me and the wife we have several destinations and aren't counting on one scenario, heck it could be combinations of.


----------



## Denton

Absolutely. Networking with others, having other sites established for changes in the situation.

SR, by the looks of your listed location, you are many steps ahead of most!


----------



## rice paddy daddy

The wife and I worked hard and did without so we could realize our dream of a small farm in the country. This is as good a place to die as any, and better than most.
Bring it.


----------



## Sr40ken

Denton said:


> Absolutely. Networking with others, having other sites established for changes in the situation.
> 
> SR, by the looks of your listed location, you are many steps ahead of most!


The Ozark mountains served my grandpa well in the late 1800 early 1900s I figure they could possbily do the same for me, but we also have farm land up north. We also have access to river bottom land in east Texas.


----------



## Denton

I'm like Rice Paddy Daddy. South Alabama is my place. There are good and beautiful places across this nation, but I figure I'll make my stand on the land I know.
Wife and I are looking for land to make a farm, and will expect to be left alone by thugs and and the jackboots of tyrants alike. I'll march with my brothers if the nation decides it is time to exercise our second amendment responsibility. Otherwise, I believe the American dream was not to become rich and famous, but to enjoy living and allow others to do likewise.


----------



## Verteidiger

Defending your home from inside of your home is a very bad idea and will quickly lead to you being trapped, overcome, or facing fire.

We plan to defend based on a series of barricaded positions put in place when the situation requires it. We all live on a ridge top and it has commanding 360 degree views. Unless an attacker can sprout wings and fly, the attacker will be fighting uphill and encountering multiple preset and event-triggered obstacles. We will have the high ground and we will keep it. The homes are where we will sleep and eat when we're not standing guard.

When the Rodney King riots broke out, a building one of us owned at the time was commandeered by the police because of the security it provided to people inside. Lessons learned from that experience shaped some of our plans to defend our neighborhood community now, and we are not inside cities any more. Where we are co-located will prevent most issues; what will confront would-be attackers will likely be much more than enough to end any attacks. 

I like our chances.


----------



## Southern Dad

A lot depends on what you are defending your home against. One of the most important things is to keep people from seeing your home as the most inviting target.


----------



## Ripon

The only reason I'd have to defend my home is if I wasn't prepared to bug out. That could happen in an EMP event but even then I project I'll be moving out before most. I've even planned the foot path I'd have to take (all 31 days worth).

If by some nature I'm forced to defend my wife and self at home I am at peace with the thought I'll take some of the bastards with me and that will make their next venture a little more difficult. Maybe one of you guys can finish them off.


----------



## Anthony

plywood over the windows with a 2x4 on the other side bolt threw them, its exetremely hard to break. And then two people one with a remington 870 and another with a ar-15. as nutnfancy says a tank doesnt go into a a city without infantry and thats because the infantry defends the extremely vulnerable tank, and the tank defends the infantry. the shotgun is the tank its powerful but has alot lots of flaws and the ar-15 defends the shotgun as it can spit more rounds out.

-Anthony


----------



## shotlady

homey wont have the ****ing balls, and theres too much murauding & looting to be done in the city. they wont have the organization to do so for several weeks/ months. i have to get out. after that its going to be gravey. you have to watch the whole perimeter, not just the house. dont let folk near the house.


----------



## Smitty901

Infantry general rule of thumb. All things equal, skills ,training, weapons ect. You want ay least a 3 to advantage when go against an enemy in the defense. I understand that those in the city and crowed suburbs have a different set of issues.
But for those out side the city with a nice buffer zone it is a different picture. A good marksman with m24,M14,some Rem700's ect can take a man out at 700-1000 yards at any time. A good shooter 500-600. with those type weapons.
The basic issue type weapon 0-400 is no problem for most shooters of any skill level, 400-600 can be done by the better shooters.
In the City you may never get that shot. In the City you have no idea who belongs who does not. You also must have the numbers to cover your defense. 
Range cards should already be made out, hidden range markers in place for 360 degrees. You should already know what areas will be covered by sectors of fire on in depth. 
Failure to protect a defended position is often the result of fail the act soon enough.


----------



## shotlady

i wont be staying. not for thirty minutes.

i already know who doesnt belong here. me.
lettem kill each other as is the rule of thumb already.


----------



## KennethDNunn

shotlady said:


> homey wont have the ****ing balls, and theres too much murauding & looting to be done in the city. they wont have the organization to do so for several weeks/ months. i have to get out. after that its going to be gravey. you have to watch the whole perimeter, not just the house. dont let folk near the house.


 The problems start when the cities are ransacked.......not only will be bad guys be coming but also the good Guys....now they will be out of food also....they will be desperate and scared....the big problem other than fire and thin walls is if you are in a house you are trapped...most house have plenty of cover to allow a person to get close without being seen...especially if you haven't been alerted.....the bad Guys will know where you are you may have no idea they are around until they shot you put a Molotov cocktail on your roof.....


----------



## KennethDNunn

Smitty901 said:


> Infantry general rule of thumb. All things equal, skills ,training, weapons ect. You want ay least a 3 to advantage when go against an enemy in the defense. I understand that those in the city and crowed suburbs have a different set of issues.
> But for those out side the city with a nice buffer zone it is a different picture. A good marksman with m24,M14,some Rem700's ect can take a man out at 700-1000 yards at any time. A good shooter 500-600. with those type weapons.
> The basic issue type weapon 0-400 is no problem for most shooters of any skill level, 400-600 can be done by the better shooters.
> In the City you may never get that shot. In the City you have no idea who belongs who does not. You also must have the numbers to cover your defense.
> Range cards should already be made out, hidden range markers in place for 360 degrees. You should already know what areas will be covered by sectors of fire on in depth.
> Failure to protect a defended position is often the result of fail the act soon enough.


 The problem is you are stationary where the bad Guys are mobile...they can also fire long range...you may not even know they are there...also most people live in neighborhoods where the bad Guys will have plenty cover...then when the sun goes down they definitely have the advantage....remember many of the bad Guys will also have Military training....


----------



## KennethDNunn

shotlady said:


> i wont be staying. not for thirty minutes.
> 
> i already know who doesnt belong here. me.
> lettem kill each other as is the rule of thumb already.


 Absolutely...let them kill each other of...die of disease...dope...alcohol ...what ever then come back and pick up the pieces....If you save ammo you may be the only one around amed...


----------



## Lucky Jim

What will the cops, National Guard and Army be doing while the gangs are rampaging?


----------



## Smitty901

KennethDNunn said:


> The problem is you are stationary where the bad Guys are mobile...they can also fire long range...you may not even know they are there...also most people live in neighborhoods where the bad Guys will have plenty cover...then when the sun goes down they definitely have the advantage....remember many of the bad Guys will also have Military training....


 Night will be their worst enemy here. I spent 40% or more of my life training to fight at night.
US infantry we rule the night.


----------



## Sr40ken

Lucky Jim said:


> What will the cops, National Guard and Army be doing while the gangs are rampaging?


choosing sides, possibly.


----------



## Smitty901

Lucky Jim said:


> What will the cops, National Guard and Army be doing while the gangs are rampaging?


 Well if it is economic chances are they are not getting paid if they do get paid money is worthless. So let us look at what the Russians did when this happened.
They failed to show up, they stole and sold every peace of military hardware they could. Still are in some ways.
Many will not want to die in the streets of Chicago they will defend their own.
Those that chose to fight will die in the streets. In Watts and Detroit the police ran away .


----------



## Ripon

The cops will be banding together to protect their families. Natl Gaurd / Army will probably be protecting the ruling class, cherished art works and if we are lucky the grid supplies of general power and water.



Lucky Jim said:


> What will the cops, National Guard and Army be doing while the gangs are rampaging?


----------



## KennethDNunn

Ripon said:


> The cops will be banding together to protect their families. Natl Gaurd / Army will probably be protecting the ruling class, cherished art works and if we are lucky the grid supplies of general power and water.


 The number one job of the Military is to protect the Government....National Guard will never show up...cops and firemen will go home where they belong...Doctors will take care of their families.....what would you do in that case......this was proven in Katerina


----------



## KennethDNunn

Smitty901 said:


> Night will be their worst enemy here. I spent 40% or more of my life training to fight at night.
> US infantry we rule the night.


That required a lot of money....night vision is expensive....lot of people constant vigilante...you have to sleep....and you had to know they were coming....


----------



## Smitty901

KennethDNunn said:


> That required a lot of money....night vision is expensive....lot of people constant vigilante...you have to sleep....and you had to know they were coming....


That is why we have the number to cover it we are aware of that having been there done that more than once. Life in a remote FOB you learn a lot.


----------



## Jazzman

KennethDNunn said:


> The number one job of the Military is to protect the Government....National Guard will never show up...cops and firemen will go home where they belong...Doctors will take care of their families.....what would you do in that case......this was proven in Katerina


 K A T R I N A......................Katerina is a Russian girl.

And you know sod-all about Katrina , and not much more actual pertinent info as regards surviving is available in that line of books you're huckstering that are full of out of date and plagiarised info. I'll provide examples right here in the open if you wish.

In addition you seems to ask questions of a rather leading nature at times.


----------



## jrclen

I'll defend what I have. I already live in a place where other people will want to bug out to.


----------



## AsteroidX

> Night will be their worst enemy here. I spent 40% or more of my life training to fight at night.
> US infantry we rule the night.


This is true but what do you think is the amount of infantry that are going to follow this order. Those are the ones that need to worry about sleep.


----------



## KennethDNunn

Jazzman said:


> K A T R I N A......................Katerina is a Russian girl.
> 
> And you know sod-all about Katrina , and not much more actual pertinent info as regards surviving is available in that line of books you're huckstering that are full of out of date and plagiarised info. I'll provide examples right here in the open if you wish.....
> 
> When did I try and hack anyone a book....I didn't ask you to read anything...
> Plagiarism is what I presume you mean...you need to look up the meaning of a word before you start making accusations....plagiarism is using something without permission....what I use is with permission....you always try and change the subject when you lose?.....if you can't take criticism then you shouldn't try to dish it out....
> 
> In addition you seems to ask questions of a rather leading nature at times.


 Have I tried to hack you any books?...have I made you read any books.....P


----------



## Denton

KennethDNunn said:


> Have I tried to hack you any books?...have I made you read any books.....P


Jazzy's OK, he just drinks too much coffee. It messes with his vibes a little. :-D

Just, whatever you do, do _not_ call him Francis. :shock:


----------



## KennethDNunn

Denton said:


> Jazzy's OK, he just drinks too much coffee. It messes with his vibes a little. :-D
> 
> Just, whatever you do, do _not_ call him Francis. :shock:


 Thanks


----------



## KennethDNunn

Smitty901 said:


> That is why we have the number to cover it we are aware of that having been there done that more than once. Life in a remote FOB you learn a lot.


 I agree with you 100% but how many Folks out there have the experience people like you....or for that matter even know anyone like you...


----------



## Jazzman

KennethDNunn said:


> Have I tried to hack you any books?...have I made you read any books.....P


 *I* need to look shit up? That's a laugh , I stated exactly what I meant you psuedo-intellectual clown and bullshit artist , as stated , it's a bunch of plagiarised and outdated info , and goddamn straight it make you guilty of plagiarism.......which is out and out dishonesty.

And "hack" , yeah you're a HACK writer alright , talk about looking things up hell YOU need a basic spelling dictionary , along with someone to proofread your crap since you quite obviously don't.

Oh and that " permission" , look here clown prince , ya ain't getting "permission" over shit that was first published in the 1850s etc. Oh and what di I "lose" there BOY? Would YOU like to lose some more credibility?

Here lets start with your outdated shit that *any animal is safe to eat* , you do know that Armadillos (specifically mentioned in your text) can carry frigging HANSENS DISEASE , don'tcha? Know what that is clown? Want me to go into what turtles of various types can carry nowadays? And ANY snake is safe to eat? bullshit. Shall we cover the Beldens Ground Squirrel as a carrier of Hanta Virus , Pneumonic and Bubonic Plague?

YOU are putting out potentially dangerous information to the Prepping/Survivalist community to inflate your own ego and line your own damn pocket.

I dislike such dishonesty and I don't give a fat rats ass in a cheese factory how YOU feel about that , go sell yourself as some sort of " survival guru" somewhere else ya clown.

How do ya like me NOW?


----------



## KennethDNunn

Jazzman said:


> *I* need to look shit up? That's a laugh , I stated exactly what I meant you psuedo-intellectual clown and bullshit artist , as stated , it's a bunch of plagiarised and outdated info , and goddamn straight it make you guilty of plagiarism.......which is out and out dishonesty.
> 
> And "hack" , yeah you're a HACK writer alright , talk about looking things up hell YOU need a basic spelling dictionary , along with someone to proofread your crap since you quite obviously don't.
> 
> Oh and that " permission" , look here clown prince , ya ain't getting "permission" over shit that was first published in the 1850s etc. Oh and what di I "lose" there BOY? Would YOU like to lose some more credibility?
> 
> Here lets start with your outdated shit that *any animal is safe to eat* , you do know that Armadillos (specifically mentioned in your text) can carry frigging HANSENS DISEASE , don'tcha? Know what that is clown? Want me to go into what turtles of various types can carry nowadays? And ANY snake is safe to eat? bullshit. Shall we cover the Beldens Ground Squirrel as a carrier of Hanta Virus , Pneumonic and Bubonic Plague?
> 
> YOU are putting out potentially dangerous information to the Prepping/Survivalist community to inflate your own ego and line your own damn pocket.
> 
> I dislike such dishonesty and I don't give a fat rats ass in a cheese factory how YOU feel about that , go sell yourself as some sort of " survival guru" somewhere else ya clown.
> 
> How do ya like me NOW?


 Everything you just said shows your ignorance...actually Armadillos are very good and a favorite food in a lot of locations....goes for turtles also and snake... not only do ground squirrels urine carry Hantavirus but also pack rats, do you know that deer, elk rabbits all carry disease?...the books also contain information from the 1600...for your information this is all public domain...if you had actually read any of the books you know that is the whole concept of my books, information from the past,,....what I don't like is someone who starts spouting off about something he knows nothing about...get your information straight.....and don't criticize my spelling with misspelled words that pretty lame...., and by the way if you had read the books you would know I don't claim to be a Survival expert just the opposite is true...


----------



## Denton

Gee. This place is waaay too hostile, tonight. Gonna go and get the ex-wives on a conference call. Would probably be more peaceful. 

Good night, all.


----------



## Jazzman

Denton said:


> Jazzy's OK, he just drinks too much coffee. It messes with his vibes a little. :-D
> 
> Just, whatever you do, do _not_ call him Francis. :shock:


 Actually since I'm originally from SE Texas and have friends all across southern Louisiana and still own property on the Bayou Teche , some clown who can't even get the name of the damned hurricane right and who tries to talk like he actually knows diddly about what went on irritates the living crap outa me , even more so when he's attempting to sell " survival manuals" as solid info that are wwwwwwwayyyy outdated and serve no purpose save historical footnotes , he couldn't even be bothered to write his own up to date info.

And then there's the faux-intellectual persona and it's attendant pomposity. And now he agonna put on his pauvre t-bete act , da couillon.


----------



## Denton

Jazzman said:


> Actually since I'm originally from SE Texas and have friends all across southern Louisiana and still own property on the Bayou Teche , some clown who can't even get the name of the damned hurricane right and who tries to talk like he actually knows diddly about what went on irritates the living crap outa me , even more so when he's attempting to sell " survival manuals" as solid info that are wwwwwwwayyyy outdated and serve no purpose save historical footnotes , he couldn't even be bothered to write his own up to date info.
> 
> And then there's the faux-intellectual persona and it's attendant pomposity. And now he agonna put on his pauvre t-bete act , da couillon.


I understand what you are saying, but, wow! You are going to blow a gasket! Bad time to clock out, we are going to need all hands on deck sometime in the near future!


----------



## Jazzman

KennethDNunn said:


> Everything you just said shows your ignorance...actually Armadillos are very good and a favorite food in a lot of locations....goes for turtles also and snake... not only do ground squirrels urine carry Hantavirus but also pack rats, do you know that deer, elk rabbits all carry disease?...the books also contain information from the 1600...for your information this is all public domain...if you had actually read any of the books you know that is the whole concept of my books, information from the past,,....what I don't like is someone who starts spouting off about something he knows nothing about...get your information straight.....and don't criticize my spelling with misspelled words that pretty lame...., and by the way if you had read the books you would know I don't claim to be a Survival expert just the opposite is true...


 Uh huh , I notice ya sidestepped on Hansens disease , ya even know what that is boy? And I'm ignorant...bbbwahahahahahaaaa , *you* would last about two seconds up here where I am clown , and I learned at my momma's knee when and when not to consume rabbit , come on clow . tell me what ya look for when you clean that rabbit or deer , please do.

Quit sidesteppin' , dancing and crawfishin..........you've got one thing right though , you're no "survival expert" you're not even close. And if you knew even a small modicum of what you attempt to tell folks you know you'd be *directly* addressing these issues here and NOW , you'd be detailing the possibilities of disease in turtles , you'd address basic assessment of small game such as rabbits and squirrels , you'd address proper preparation of snakes , you'd address trichinosis in Bear meat , possible parasites in the ungulates and a buncha other items.

By the way , that's a no shit sherlock statement as regards pack rats etc , no tell me what the common vector of transmission is as regards the Plague(s) with reference to the small rodents?

By the way , Hansens Disease is freaking L E P R O S Y you fool , and don't be telling me that you're eating lotsa 'dillos in Colorado.


----------



## KennethDNunn

What has being from East Texas got anything to do with anything....I am also from Louisiana and lived in East Texas......from what I'm hearing a lot irritates you...I was actually in the area of Katrina.....I would like to know what you would consider actually up to date survival info....I would think the Pioneers where the first and only true Survivors....I didn't know survival skills were ever out dated....is rubbing to sticks together a new skill...snares anew skills?.....By the way a hell of a command you have on the English language....


----------



## Jazzman

Denton said:


> I understand what you are saying, but, wow! You are going to blow a gasket! Bad time to clock out, we are going to need all hands on deck sometime in the near future!


 Nah , believe it or not i never get mad , just making others aware of a bullshit artist , and y'all notice he's danccin' and a fetchin' rather than just directly address those very real issues , pretty soon he'll just allemande' leftish and go sulk like a tete' fille couchon.


----------



## Jazzman

KennethDNunn said:


> What has being from East Texas got anything to do with anything....I am also from Louisiana and lived in East Texas......from what I'm hearing a lot irritates you...I was actually in the area of Katrina.....I would like to know what you would consider actually up to date survival info....I would think the Pioneers where the first and only true Survivors....I didn't know survival skills were ever out dated....is rubbing to sticks together a new skill...snares anew skills?.....By the way a hell of a command you have on the English language....


 Bullllllshhiiittttt you were , folks that were down there know damned good and well how to spell K A T R I N A.......and what went on. And since I grew up in the bayous , swamps , the Big Thicket and the Sabine country it has one hell of a lot to do with it boy.

And see you managed to get on the wrong side of someone who has spent a good portion of their life living bush in various places , including the far north where you get to town twice a year and it's 20 plus miles to the nearest damn road and you make your living *actually* trapping...tell me the difference between an Otter set and a Beaver set why dontcha.

Take some comfort though , you're not the first armchair clown I've called on this sort of crap ya Bear Grylls/mtnman wannabe.


----------



## KennethDNunn

Jazzman said:


> Nah , believe it or not i never get mad , just making others aware of a bullshit artist , and y'all notice he's danccin' and a fetchin' rather than just directly address those very real issues , pretty soon he'll just allemande' leftish and go sulk like a tete' fille couchon.


 You mean the direct question about Armadillo and turtle being poison are about plagiarizing 1850 material..or maybe that I am a survival expert? looks like your dancing and fetching....good spelling


----------



## Jazzman

KennethDNunn said:


> You mean the direct question about Armadillo and turtle being poison are about plagiarizing 1850 material..or maybe that I am a survival expert? looks like your dancing and fetching....good spelling


 Where do I state poison , find it and REQUOTE it or dispense with the prevarications , I stated that there's a possibility of disease , now do you DENY that possibility.

And you're STILL avoiding ALL of those points , ever single one of 'em boy? Yap some more about spelling and I'll start importing sections from your website and highlighting your spelling and grammatical errors.

I don't like bullshit artist shills. Simple as that.........and YOU qualify in that regard. You started out from your first post here promoting your website and shilling yourself as an " Author and Editor" , some editor you are , ya need to hire yourself a proofreader.


----------



## KennethDNunn

Jazzman said:


> Bullllllshhiiittttt you were , folks that were down there know damned good and well how to spell K A T R I N A.......and what went on. And since I grew up in the bayous , swamps , the Big Thicket and the Sabine country it has one hell of a lot to do with it boy.
> 
> And see you managed to get on the wrong side of someone who has spent a good portion of their life living bush in various places , including the far north where you get to town twice a year and it's 20 plus miles to the nearest damn road and you make your living *actually* trapping...tell me the difference between an Otter set and a Beaver set why dontcha.
> 
> Take some comfort though , you're not the first armchair clown I've called on this sort of crap ya Bear Grylls/mtnman wannabe.


 I also grew up in the swamps on the Sabine I was their when Toledo Bend was built... You sort of stuck on Katrina .... actually I have been around a number of hurricanes.....didn't know I was on line with Jeremiah Johnson...or are you...I us my real name so you know who I am as far I know you are a 60 year old women......you can talk a big story but I would like to see some proof of your exploits...


----------



## Jazzman

KennethDNunn said:


> I also grew up in the swamps on the Sabine I was their when Toledo Bend was built... You sort of stuck on Katrina .... actually I have been around a number of hurricanes.....didn't know I was on line with Jeremiah Johnson...or are you...I us my real name so you know who I am as far I know you are a 60 year old women......you can talk a big story but I would like to see some proof of your exploits...


 Uh huh , where do I claim " exploits" there Mr. Bbeeegggg Time Survival Author , and ya can't turn this around on me BOY , damn straight I'm stuck on Katrina , when *YOU* talk as if you knew shit about that blow and what went on and can't even get the name of the biggest blow since the 1900 Galveston hurricane correct.

And you're still avoiding those DIRECT issues/questions. That's more than a little amusing there " Survival Guru".

By the way , you were T H E R E , not T H E I R....Mr. Editor.


----------



## KennethDNunn

Jazzman said:


> Where do I state poison , find it and REQUOTE it or dispense with the prevarications , I stated that there's a possibility of disease , now do you DENY that possibility.
> 
> And you're STILL avoiding ALL of those points , ever single one of 'em boy? Yap some more about spelling and I'll start importing sections from your website and highlighting your spelling and grammatical errors.
> 
> I don't like bullshit artist shills. Simple as that.........and YOU qualify in that regard. You started out from your first post here promoting your website and shilling yourself as an " Author and Editor" , some editor you are , ya need to hire yourself a proofreader.


 Where did you say possibility.....do you deny that all wild game carry danger of disease....I tell you what you know who am I used my real name lets you prove who you are ..... I think your bush life is BS...so why don't you just put up or shut...fair enough?...


----------



## KennethDNunn

Jazzman said:


> Uh huh , where do I claim " exploits" there Mr. Bbeeegggg Time Survival Author , and ya can't turn this around on me BOY , damn straight I'm stuck on Katrina , when *YOU* talk as if you knew shit about that blow and what went on and can't even get the name of the biggest blow since the 1900 Galveston hurricane correct.
> 
> And you're still avoiding those DIRECT issues/questions. That's more than a little amusing there " Survival Guru".
> 
> By the way , you were T H E R E , not T H E I R....Mr. Editor.


What direct question?


----------



## 9UC

KennethDNunn said:


> .....I am curious as to how everyone plans on defending their home....for myself and my family we I plan on surviving in a remote location and waiting it out....


Even before I started formally preparing and recently joining this group, I realized that my needs and what I will do has changed as I have grown older and my health has changed. I could no more backpack it out of here no more than I could fly to the moon "bassackwards". The wife might make it next door and I might make it to the end of the block. We plan for holding up lone enough to evaluate and then running utilizing the RV as primary and/or the truck. We're keeping an eye out for a small piece of property that would be out of town. I'm going on 67 and in reasonable health right now, but, I've already had two heart attacks and two resulting bypasses over the years caused by A/O, so I can see the time coming when it will be limited to only digging in and hoping for the best.


----------



## KennethDNunn

KennethDNunn said:


> Where did you say possibility.....do you deny that all wild game carry danger of disease....I tell you what you know who am I used my real name lets you prove who you are ..... I think your bush life is BS...so why don't you just put up or shut...fair enough?...


 Well you started this are you going to prove what you claim?.....I am not ashamed of who I am or what I do ...pretty simple to do....just your name and prove your bush exploits..maybe a copy of a receipt when you sold all those furs...maybe a copy of a receipt of some kind...maybe an old address...or phone number...


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco

KennethDNunn said:


> Since everyone seems to have a lot of firearms I am assuming the main purpose for these weapons will be for defending your homes in the event SHTF and anarchy results....since history has proven a residents is basically indefensible ....swat personal...Seals and CIA will tell you the same thing.....I also assume most of you are stockpiling supplies in your home and therefore plan on surviving in your homes.....I am curious as to how everyone plans on defending their home....for myself and my family we I plan on surviving in a remote location and waiting it out....


I don't know how it is where you live, but where I live, waaaaay out here in the country where we neighbors are separated by acres and acres of our land ... we've got a plan. We'll shut down this dirt road and seal off this area at the drop of a hat. We're well armed, well supplied, well trained and motivated not to let anyone near any of our families or homes. We're also well equipped and well manned.

I have no intention to bug-out with my family anywhere. Bugging-out is for city slickers and suburbanites. They are going to try to bug-out to a place exactly like where some of us live 24/7.

For those of us already here our main concern is not being here when the shtf and having to hump or fight our way home. For that reason most of us have prepared to roll the vehicle onto the side of the road and work our way back home AFAP. Home is our bugout location.


----------



## KennethDNunn

9UC said:


> Even before I started formally preparing and recently joining this group, I realized that my needs and what I will do has changed as I have grown older and my health has changed. I could no more backpack it out of here no more than I could fly to the moon "bassackwards". The wife might make it next door and I might make it to the end of the block. We plan for holding up lone enough to evaluate and then running utilizing the RV as primary and/or the truck. We're keeping an eye out for a small piece of property that would be out of town. I'm going on 67 and in reasonable health right now, but, I've already had two heart attacks and two resulting bypasses over the years caused by A/O, so I can see the time coming when it will be limited to only digging in and hoping for the best.


 Actually I am your age and in about the same situation physically....I had believe it or not ...6 bypasses ..I didn't even know they could do that...I am in better heath than ever walk about four miles a day..I have people that will and are able to help me evacuate in case SHTF....


----------



## Jazzman

KennethDNunn said:


> Where did you say possibility.....do you deny that all wild game carry danger of disease....I tell you what you know who am I used my real name lets you prove who you are ..... I think your bush life is BS...so why don't you just put up or shut...fair enough?...


 Bwahahahahahhhhaa , sorry clown the " real name" schtick doesn't play with me , especially coming from someone who asks potentially leadimg questions , neither does your turnaround game.

You got outed for the bullshit artist you are , now you're attempting damage control , simple as that. And yeah wild game carries a chance of disease , a fact you UTTERLY failed to address , and even more so in the case of ( for example) 'Dillos........tell me boy ya got a cure for Leprosy do ya?

And I'll shortcut ya here , the DIRECT ISSUES AND QUESTIONS I BROUGHT UP REPEATEDLY.......that you seemingly refuse to address.

And see tete couchon , I don't have to prove squat , I'm not the one trying to shill something to an unsuspecting public , furthermore that schtick resembles stalking behavior and buttining into other folks private realms , me well I could give two shits what *you* believe and opsec dictates that I t'ain't about to release any personal info to some bullshit artist wannabe on the net.

Hey what was that difference between a beaver set and an otter set again? And the most common zoonotics as regards turtles are? Avoided the what to look for when cleaning rabbits or squirrels too didn't ya?

ROTFLMAO........


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Yup. It's really nice living at the corner of 40th and Plum. That's 40 miles out, Plum in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Jazzman

KennethDNunn said:


> Well you started this are you going to prove what you claim?.....I am not ashamed of who I am or what I do ...pretty simple to do....just your name and prove your bush exploits..maybe a copy of a receipt when you sold all those furs...maybe a copy of a receipt of some kind...maybe an old address...or phone number...


 BWAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA.............sure thing there Boy , ain't about to happen for ya , bullshit artist. And nope YOU started it , ya ran your overly large , ego-inflated yap a bit too much about the wrong subject. And then ya got outed for what you actually are , now you're looking for a way out and I'd imagine you'll commence to threats next , which of course will be quite amusing..

Now run along back to telling folks how stupid they are for staying in place , as if you knew everyone's situation. Me i ain't telling ya diddly , I don't trust ya.

Continue avoiding those pertinent questions , it shows up real nice , and guess what boy , others have noticed that crap , along with your at times seemingly fishing for info.


----------



## fedorthedog

From a tactical perspective the SLA used bundles of newspaper as bullet stop while defending a wood framed home. They lived long enough to burn to death after the hours long gun fight. So the lesson save your news paper and make bundles to shoot from.


----------



## Jazzman

Hey Nunn the survival guru , tell us all what part of the bear ya DON'T eat ever and why........ and care to get to the crap on your website that " a thousand rounds will last five minutes with an ak47 in a firefight"? 


And that's just one of your blanket statements that's erroneous.


----------



## KennethDNunn

If you had to the time to check you would know there is a couple chapters dealing with wild game disease...I am sure the public is glade they have someone like you looking out for them....as far as personal info...not surprising...I don't see much different in you knowing who I am ....so I take it you can talk and say what you want and not prove what or who you are...pretty convenient for a person like you....I bet you are probably a professional bull rider on another Forum.... I will say you talk a good game..it did take a little long for you to look up some of the information you were spouting though......when did you even ask about squirrels or rabbits?..

I think everyone on this Forum can decide about me for their selves.....I am not hiding anything.....


----------



## KennethDNunn

Jazzman said:


> Hey Nunn the survival guru , tell us all what part of the bear ya DON'T eat ever and why........


It sure taking you a long time to look up those questions...you know you can just goggle it...but actually I know of know part you can't eat if you have the stomach....but then unlike you their are quite a few thing I dont know.....


----------



## KennethDNunn

fedorthedog said:


> From a tactical perspective the SLA used bundles of newspaper as bullet stop while defending a wood framed home. They lived long enough to burn to death after the hours long gun fight. So the lesson save your news paper and make bundles to shoot from.


 That's the first I have heard that.....sand bags would work also and they wouldn't add fuel to the fire....


----------



## Jazzman

KennethDNunn said:


> If you had to the time to check you would know there is a couple chapters dealing with wild game disease...I am sure the public is glade they have someone like you looking out for them....as far as personal info...not surprising...I don't see much different in you knowing who I am ....so I take it you can talk and say what you want and not prove what or who you are...pretty convenient for a person like you....I bet you are probably a professional bull rider on another Forum.... I will say you talk a good game..it did take a little long for you to look up some of the information you were spouting though......when did you even ask about squirrels or rabbits?..
> 
> I think everyone on this Forum can decide about me for their selves.....I am not hiding anything.....


 Know something? You yap like a chihuahua behind a fence , and you avoid those pertinent points like said chihuahua avoiding the open gate. Look up info? Ppppuuullllleeeeeeaassseee , I repeated the question about rabbits and squirrels to ya more than once , you have yet to answer it , you won't answer the Bear question either.

And again , the personal info schtick won't work and is quite transparent. See folks can look up anything I state as regards info rendered on these subjects , unlike you I don't bullshit or embellish. And proving who one is adds nothing nor detracts anything from info rendered , the mere fact that you take such a tack raises a distinct Red Flag.

Proof? Ok lets take one of the talking points , not that you'll address it , but, do or do not Armadillos on occasion carry Hansens Disease ( Leprosy)? It's a yes or no question there boy and if ya won't or can't answer it then it pretty much tells the tale as regards your socalled "credibility".


----------



## Sr40ken

Come on guys, we're suppose to be on the same team here. What's the point? other than "mine is bigger than yours" argument again and again.


----------



## Verteidiger

Mr. Nunn:

I have now visited your website and read some of your blog.

What qualifications or training do you have that would support your positions you are espousing on your web pages? I do not see any information about any areas of specialized training or other indications of expertise that you may possess. I have read enough to recognize you do raise some issues that would be thought provoking, but I also see considerable gaps in what you are explaining, or trying to explain.

In short, why should anyone want to listen and learn from you? Especially in an area as significant as survival, which literally can mean life or death in certain situations. Please explain how you feel you are qualified to do what you are trying to do.

And this is a sincere and polite inquiry. Please explain. Thanks!


----------



## KennethDNunn

Jazzman said:


> Know something? You yap like a chihuahua behind a fence , and you avoid those pertinent points like said chihuahua avoiding the open gate. Look up info? Ppppuuullllleeeeeeaassseee , I repeated the question about rabbits and squirrels to ya more than once , you have yet to answer it , you won't answer the Bear question either.
> 
> And again , the personal info schtick won't work and is quite transparent. See folks can look up anything I state as regards info rendered on these subjects , unlike you I don't bullshit or embellish. And proving who one is adds nothing nor detracts anything from info rendered , the mere fact that you take such a tack raises a distinct Red Flag.
> 
> Proof? Ok lets take one of the talking points , not that you'll address it , but, do or do not Armadillos on occasion carry Hansens Disease ( Leprosy)? It's a yes or no question there boy and if ya won't or can't answer it then it pretty much tells the tale as regards your socalled "credibility".


 Drink another beer and go to bed....


----------



## Jazzman

KennethDNunn said:


> It sure taking you a long time to look up those questions...you know you can just goggle it...but actually I know of know part you can't eat if you have the stomach....but then unlike you their are quite a few thing I dont know.....


 Sorry Mr. Bullshit Artist , I don't have to look up " squat" , and ya didn't answer the question , which by the way has NOTHING whatsoever to do with ones "stomach" or intestinal fortitude.

Again what part of a bear do you dare not eat and WHY? The fact that you just made the claim that there is "know part you can't eat " that should be NO and not KNOW , by the way.............well it demonstrates your lack of knowledge of whereof you speak and your lack of experience as regards that specific animal.

And there's a whole SLEW of folks laughing and guffawing at you privately now over this one. And it's one you * really* should shut the f*** up on prior to someone ending up in the goddamn hospital based on your socalled " advice".

And again you attempt to deflect , where did I claim to " know everything" , show us. Amd uuhhh Mr. " Editor" , it would be THERE , not THEIR.........


----------



## Jazzman

KennethDNunn said:


> Drink another beer and go to bed....


 A. I don't drink.

B. If I don't follow your pompous asinine orders just what ya gonna do about it BOY?


----------



## AsteroidX

Pillowcases and some sand or yard dirt might be good to add to any bullet stopping issues your having. Papers a good start but dont stop there if your trying to protect your home.


----------



## rice paddy daddy

Sr40ken said:


> Come on guys, we're suppose to be on the same team here. What's the point? other than "mine is bigger than yours" argument again and again.


It's kinda like watching a train wreck, isn't it?
Oh well, time to go out for a last check on the horses, chickens, and rabbit, and then to bed.
Good nite, y'all.


----------



## Sr40ken

g'night, ricepaddydaddy.


----------



## Jazzman

Sr40ken said:


> Come on guys, we're suppose to be on the same team here. What's the point? other than "mine is bigger than yours" argument again and again.


 No the point is that this clown is foisting off erroneous info on an unsuspecting public and can't even answer the most basic of questions , that's the point , nothing whatsoever to do with whose is bigger.

I'll let him off the hook a bit , you do know that it's a REAL bad idea to consume bear liver right? You can get away with very small amounts in the case of black bear but it's not a good idea , and the Big Bears or Polar bears , well you're likely gonna end up ( not that many folks are likely to be in a position to even see a Polar Bear much less be eating liver from it) in a hospital bed with a nice case of vitamin A toxicity.

Next the clown will be telling us all the old MYTH about " water from a barrel cactus"...... and insofar as it goes just about anyone who has hunted rabbits could have answered the damned question I asked about what to look for when you gut 'em and when to toss 'em.

And there's goddamn good reason why a lotta folks won't even TOUCH a freaking 'dillo , who wants to risk Leprosy?


----------



## StarPD45

rice paddy daddy said:


> It's kinda like watching a train wreck, isn't it?
> Oh well, time to go out for a last check on the horses, chickens, and rabbit, and then to bed.
> Good nite, y'all.


Or a bunch of first graders.
I'm surprised the mods haven't shut this one down.


----------



## KennethDNunn

Verteidiger said:


> Mr. Nunn:
> 
> I have now visited your website and read some of your blog.
> 
> What qualifications or training do you have that would support your positions you are espousing on your web pages? I do not see any information about any areas of specialized training or other indications of expertise that you may possess. I have read enough to recognize you do raise some issues that would be thought provoking, but I also see considerable gaps in what you are explaining, or trying to explain.
> 
> In short, why should anyone want to listen and learn from you? Especially in an area as significant as survival, which literally can mean life or death in certain situations. Please explain how you feel you are qualified to do what you are trying to do.
> 
> And this is a sincere and polite inquiry. Please explain. Thanks!


 Thanks for asking...I have been completely out in the open about who and what I am and know....every thing I write is opinion...I could tell you I have survived three weeks in the jungles of South America with only a pocket knife or or two weeks in a snow storm in the Rockies...I haven't...I have camped, fished and hunted all over the U.S. ...I have done some trapping.......no one has live a long term survival other than our Forefathers. I make no claims other wise...I have not been through Military survival training....I do research and compile information....my survival information is not about primitive skills....just the opposite ...I compile information.... that is what my books are...if you will read the back covers that exactly what they say....like I said their is no one that has lived a true long term survival situation that I know of.....all the survival show and videos are under controlled situations....all the survival books are compiled from known information...in other words just rehashed....I decided to look at our Forefathers and see how they survived a true long term survival situation...no where at any time have I claimed otherwise...the thoughts on evacuation are strictly my on...that's what I believe and how I would proceed...I came to this conclusion through research....every other person I know off looks at short term survival....long term is completely different...I prepare for the worst case apocalyptic event...I see no point in preparing for anything less...it would be like buying auto insurance for a fender bender....all of my books are geared to this point...I present information that is geared to that point... I have made no other claims.....so called experts with Military survival training for the most is geared to short term primitive survival...in a combat situation 
I furnish proven long term survival information from people who lived it...My website is not a survival it so as much on the banner...I provide information to anyone who wishes to use it...I have never claimed to be a survival expert.......anyone that tells you they have lived what they are teaching about survival is being untrue....if you think learning how to rub two sticks together to build a fire then you don't want my book...if you think you need to know how to eat raw bugs then you don't want my books...if you want to learn primitive skills then you don't want my books...my books are about preparing in order to survive with out needing primitive skills.....why should you rub two sticks when you could have a Bic lighter?.......I also do consulting....individuals and corporate my latest client is 20th Century Fox and TNT....so you see you either agree with my long term approach or not...no big deal... I joined your Forum to just see how Preppers think...and to be t ruefully I was surprised..it seems your sites are more gun Forums or primitive sites...as you can see by the threads I started few were thinking long term....so UI would like to stay on the Forum but if you don't think I fit that's fine....I will leave to Jazzman...to watch out for you Guys...


----------



## KennethDNunn

I would like to apologize to everyone...this got completely out of hand.... I am embarrassed for acting like a first grader...just got under my skin...again I apologize....


----------



## Denton

Where's that little emoticon of the smiley dude eating popcorn, as if he is at the movies?

I dragged my sorry butt out of bed to see if there would be blood on the Prepper.net break room floor. Y'all did everything but break the door hinges.

Go to bed, Crazy People!!!!


----------



## Ripon

It would take a lot of paper, but that paper has other uses so its not a bad idea.

I put two rain collection barrels inside a brick enclosure under the two primary windows I'd need to 
keep an eye out from. I'm guessing if those barrels were full of water that and the brick would provide
me a little better chance than that sheet rock.



fedorthedog said:


> From a tactical perspective the SLA used bundles of newspaper as bullet stop while defending a wood framed home. They lived long enough to burn to death after the hours long gun fight. So the lesson save your news paper and make bundles to shoot from.


----------



## Lucky Jim

Smitty901 said:


> Night will be their worst enemy here. I spent 40% or more of my life training to fight at night.
> US infantry we rule the night.


Yeehaw, and if we've got night vision devices and the enemy hasn't, it kinda gives us an edge..

_*"Learn to reverence night and to put away the vulgar fear of it.."- Henry Beston*_










There have been assorted small hand-held night vision devices on sale to the public for many years at affordable prices, I haven't got one myself but they're certainly worth considering for UFO/ghost/Bigfoot-chasing/gang-dodging or whatever, ha ha! 
There are two basic sorts, image-intensifiers (greenish image), and much more expensive thermal imagers (infra-red black/white).
Here are an assortment of net sites-

USEFUL DISCUSSION FORUM- Night Vision - OpticsPlanet Forums - Reviews, Discussions, Feedback, Ratings

LIST OF STOCKISTS- ATN: Where To Buy - Night Vision Goggles, Night Vision Scopes, Binoculars, Riflescopes, Laser Devices

TECHY STUFF- How Does Night Vision Work? We answer Your Night Vision Questions!


----------



## Lucky Jim

Southern Dad said:


> A lot depends on what you are defending your home against. One of the most important things is to keep people from seeing your home as the most inviting target.


Yay, gangs sure ain't gonna risk their scrawny necks knocking over some ordinary place when they know there's richer pickings at the mansions up on Nob Hill!
Anyway they hate rich people with a passion and would much rather use their bullets on them than on us poor folks..


----------



## Southern Dad

Good point, about the mansions and big houses. If a person is carrying weaponry that can penetrate the house walls and knows that their weaponry is capable of that, I'm not going to be able to defend my house and it's time for Plan B. Most of what I'm believing I'll be defending my house from are the scavengers that are roaming like gypsies traveling along. They will have limited ammo and will most likely prefer to hit the neighbor's houses. In addition, I live in the very back of my subdivision, in the last cul-de-sac. I'm going to have plenty of warning before they reach my house as my neighbor's fall victim.

I will also make certain that they marauders can use the correct form of the word THEIR, THERE, THEY'RE before they get near my place with THEIR weapons.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Denton said:


> Gee. This place is waaay too hostile, tonight. Gonna go and get the ex-wives on a conference call. Would probably be more peaceful.
> 
> Good night, all.


As Larry the Cable Guy would say..."Now thats just funny I dont care who you are". Dude you crack me up so bad it aint even funny. One of these days we got to get together and have a cold one! As soon as I saw this thread had went from 4 pages to 9 I should have known something like this was happening again. Your probably right a conference call with the Ex would probably be less painful not to mention more productive.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Defending your home or a group of homes is not without some serious challenges, but it can be done. I have said it before and I will say it again, if gang bangers can control a block or an apartment complex so can you. I will concede that bugging out to a safer location would be a more prudent option though.


----------



## Smitty901

Molon labe
Close your eyes it aint going to be pretty when they try.


----------



## KennethDNunn

I would to clarify a couple points then I am out of your hair….first of all my books are like a magazine….compiled of articles written by true experts on their subject. Long term survival …months or years without modern conveniences like electricity…that’s what it would be like with an HEMP…according to the experts we would instantly be back in the 1800’s…millions would die in a couple weeks…so who knows better how to survive in those condition than the people who survived it…with that in mind my books, for the most part are comprised of articles written by people in that period…from the 1600’s to the late 1800’s. In addition to this there are a number of articles from more modern times. Building log cabins from Popular Mechanics and the Fox Fire series…. used with permission…..Map and Compass Skills by the Missouri Department of Conservation…used with permission…an article on making Moccasins by a Native American lady…used with permission…an article on knives from Dave Boye of Boyeknives….used with permission….The Three Sisters Garden…from Native American Gardening….used with permission…There are many more articles from State agencies and Colleges…used with permission…More articles from well known pioneers…. Articles from people like….Saxton Poe, D.C. Beard….Horace Kephart….the true pioneers of their fields…The article I wrote are on subjects I know such as fishing and hunting…First Aid…I researched and wrote I am a Certified First Aid responder…
The political side of the books is actual copies of Congressional hearings or official reports….
The concept of getting out of harm’s way s mine….,
My web site is mainly comprised or Tutorials….many by the same people…all used with permission…and it’s all free…I do this as something I enjoy in retirement…as you could see by the cost of my books I am not in it for the money…

So, nowhere have I claimed to be an expert on survival….the books are not about survival in the normal use of the word now days…my books are about living in a primitive environment using modern technology….the primitive skills can be found in a Boy Scout manual…Not once have I mention my books or web site on the Forum….


----------



## Denton

Simmer down, Kenneth. All is well. 

If this is the last dust-up you have on a message board it'll only be because your internet service went down.

No reason to get out of anyone's hair. I don't have a dog in the hair fight, anyway! :-D


----------



## kyletx1911a1

Steady fellas we are in this together arent we?? 
Knowledge is power. I kinda thought this forum was about trading know how!!
Im not eating bear liver, etc... If it does go south we will all need each other.
Every one cant be everything to everybody!!
And no one walks on water!!!! Some are smater than others, me i drive a truck.
So what i need you guys knowledge to be able to survive!!!!
Just like you need my skills, fair exchange ain"t no robbery.
Fussin and fighting wont get us anywhere,


----------



## Denton

> I joined your Forum to just see how Preppers think...and to be t ruefully I was surprised..it seems your sites are more gun Forums or primitive sites...as you can see by the threads I started few were thinking long term....so UI would like to stay on the Forum but if you don't think I fit that's fine....I will leave to Jazzman...to watch out for you Guys...


It might seem that we are all guns and ammo, but you'll figure out why it seems that way if you read the last three weeks of back news. For obvious reasons, preppers are likely to be into firearms, anyway. In today's political climate, firearms have everyone's attention.

Now, back to preppers and wanting to see how we think. Are you going to tell me you've bothered to publish books (compilations of other people's research and experience, but books, never the less) without first knowing how the targeted consumers think? Sir, you need a business consultant.

Regardless, we tend to be individualistic, a tad ideological, and, as one should be able to imagine, not in step with the rest of the world. We are not sheep and are free, critical thinkers compared to the rest of this degenerate society. You shouldn't be surprised to find some abrasion among us. If you are looking for total harmony, you might be better off researching Star Trek information for compilation and attending Comicon conventions. They are probably more of one mind. After all, resistance is futile, right?


----------



## KennethDNunn

Actual I have had quite a positive response to the books....of course Preppers have a different concept and I understand....and you are more in step with the rest of the world than you may imagine.....


----------



## Lucky Jim

A typical daily evening TV forecast for the future which could equally apply to any city in the world, London, Paris, Rome etc..-


----------



## Denton

KennethDNunn said:


> Actual I have had quite a positive response to the books....of course Preppers have a different concept and I understand....and you are more in step with the rest of the world than you may imagine.....


Well then, looks like you know us better than you think. No need in your research, huh?

No need in a planner as you have received positive responses before researching us. After all, we are no different than the rest of the world, as you say. You are no different, yet very different and you want to examine us.

Ken, do you see the contradictions? I sure do.


----------



## Jazzman

KennethDNunn said:


> Actual I have had quite a positive response to the books....of course Preppers have a different concept and I understand....and you are more in step with the rest of the world than you may imagine.....


 So your books are " about the primitive accomplished with modern tools" , yet we'uns are just TOO interested in the primitive? That's interesting.

And it seems that my prediction that you'd just allemande' off left is coming to pass.


----------



## Denton

Good morning, Jazzy! Hope you haven't had too much coffee! :-D

Wifey says I will take her shopping or I will hand her the credit card and stay home. Guess where I am going.

We now have an Academy in the city down the road, and I have to check it out. Maybe they have something I need - never know.

Anyway, remember, no more blood on the break room floor, or the staff will make us spend our weekend manning the mops.


----------



## Jazzman

Denton said:


> Good morning, Jazzy! Hope you haven't had too much coffee! :-D
> 
> Wifey says I will take her shopping or I will hand her the credit card and stay home. Guess where I am going.
> 
> We now have an Academy in the city down the road, and I have to check it out. Maybe they have something I need - never know.
> 
> Anyway, remember, no more blood on the break room floor, or the staff will make us spend our weekend manning the mops.


 Blood ? Where? I didn't even really show my teeth and The Nun doesn't have any in the first place , though he might want to get into the "habit" of carrying some , he has a " Boy Scout emphasis" so it might be good to "be prepared".


----------



## Smitty901

Went out in the snow today and fired 200 rounds from one of my newest evil black rifles. If you want to defend it the skills need to be practiced .
First 3 for zero were off a bit after that no more Homey.


----------



## Sr40ken

Jazz, Nunn, you both have a bunch to offer and I would like to learn from both of yuz. I hope you both hang around. kumbaya, baby(s)........LOL 
All you hooligans have a great and happy 2013!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sr40ken

Smitty901 said:


> Went out in the snow today and fired 200 rounds from one of my newest evil black rifles. If you want to defend it the skills need to be practiced .
> First 3 for zero were off a bit after that no more Homey.


I hear ya! Practice, practice. I went against my own policy and started a new round, fired my new .308(WIN) Ruger for the first time today. I also have dies and bullets a bit of brass but primer are eluding me!!!! doh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smitty901

Sr40ken said:


> I hear ya! Practice, practice. I went against my own policy and started a new round, fired my new .308(WIN) Ruger for the first time today. I also have dies and bullets a bit of brass but primer are eluding me!!!! doh!!!!!!!!!!


 I have a Ruger 308 in my list. I just like Ruger's. I own an M24 and a 700 rem in 308 but I want that Ruger.


----------



## Smitty901

The puppy plays a roll his roll will expand as he get older.


----------



## 9UC

Smitty901 said:


> I have a Ruger 308 in my list. I just like Ruger's. I own an M24 and a 700 rem in 308 but I want that Ruger.


Which Ruger 308. I was eyeballing a bolt action Ruger in a green cammo at Big 5 on the day I bought my 10/22. It was marked at about $800


----------



## Sr40ken

Mine is the American Rifle.


----------



## Smitty901

Ruger HM77VLEHFS m77 tactical can't give you a price was a gift from son


----------

